# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Fosfaat veel te laag!

## davanzu21

Hallo,

Ik heb vandaag mijn labuitslag opgehaald. Een afwijkende uitslag van de fosfaat, deze is 0.46 en hoort tussen 0.90 en 1.50 te zijn. Erg laag dus!

Huisarts is op de hoogte, maar wist zich geen raad. Verder helemaal gezond, en de rest van de waarden waren goed.

Wat kan het zijn? Wat kan ik doen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Heb wat research op internet gedaan, maar ook ik kon niks duidelijks vinden,
wel redenen waarom je fosfaat te laag zou kunnen zijn (Maar ik denk dat je arts die al verteld heeft, zo niet post ik de link wel ff)

Ik heb wel kunnen vinden dat je niet speciaal iets moet doen om je fosfaat te verhogen, weet natuurlijk niet of dit helemaal 100% klopt.

Maar als je verder gezond bent, en geen klachten, en de huisarts heeft je geen tips kunnen geven, neem ik aan dat je je dr niet al te veel zorgen over hoeft te maken.

Succes!

----------

